# Solved: google chrome comes up twice



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

i have windows 7 home premium. i have google chrome icon on my taskbar at the bottom of the screen for each, one-click accessability. as of yesterday, anytime i one-click on the icon i now get TWO google chrome wondows opening. how do i correct that? ive tried what i could with no success.
thank you everyone.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this a laptop with a touchpad? If so check Control Panel > Mouse and set the double click sensitivity.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks to a search and finding someone that experienced the same exact problem - I have the answer. 

Go to "My computer" click organize on the top left, and then click "folder and search options". On the top, click the "View" tab and scroll to where it says you can check "Show hidden folders,files, and drives. Click Apply, and then OK. Exit.

Then, on your keyboard, press Windows Key+R. This will open up RUN. In the RUN box type %appdata% then a new window should open up. On the tabs on the top, click "Appdata" and it should list folders. One should say: "Local" ONLY. Open it, scroll down to "Google", then scroll down to "Chrome", and then find a folder named "UserData". Delete "UserData". Close the window. Unpin Chrome from your taskbar, then re-pin it. Click on the icon to open Chrome up. You should now only have one Chrome browser window open with each click on the Chrome icon. Sign in, and enjoy! 

Let us know the results...please.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks Koot. that worked perfectly. it removed my entire toolbar, favorites list and a bunch of other stuff...but that'll get fixed.
thanks again.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent! Glad it worked and appreciate you letting us know the results.

Please mark this thread 'Solved'. Thanks


----------

